# Merry Christmas All You Wood Sinners . . .



## Kevin (Dec 23, 2013)

I guess it isn't PC to say "Merry Christmas" I'm supposed to say "Happy Holidays!" but my favorite past time has always been being non-PC. I just love saying and doing what the kooks and nuts and fruits say I shouldn't do or say.

So have a Helluva Hannukah, a Kool Kuwanza, a Terrific Tet, a Rousing Rama, or whatever you do to celebrate whatever it is you celebrate, worship, or not. And oh yeah have a Merry Christmas!

But most of all enjoy your time with family and friends and be safe when you travel. Thanks to all the members for all you've done to help WB have such a banner year.






P.S. I really do believe in Santa Klaus.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SENC (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks for all you do, Kevin, and I hope you and yours have a wonderful Christmas, too!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 23, 2013)

Merry Christmas to you and family my fine Texas friend, M&K

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 23, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tclem (Dec 23, 2013)

Don't think we have any Cracker Barrel PC CEO s here so merry Christmas. 
Tony

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Foot Patrol (Dec 23, 2013)

Kevin,

Best wishes to you and yours during this joyous season.

Scott

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Jones (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas, Boss! You have had quite a year...I, for one, will lift an eggnog and make a toast...

"To Kevin! for all that you do
and to your family and your animals too.
With thanks for all the midnight oil,
your diligence, insight, labor and toil.

You have created something wondrous...and something much, much, appreciated.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## HomeBody (Dec 24, 2013)

Our Festivus pole is up.  Gary

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas from Mauk, GA. Kevin and Melanie

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas Kevin and to all my wood barter friends and family.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Molokai (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas to everyone !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 24, 2013)

Here's a group of young kids in Santiago knocking it out of the park. Some of you rough-around-the-edge uncouth music listeners give this short piece a listen and put yourself in a festive mood - and get a little refinement along the way. It's less than 4 minutes but these kids had to spend many hours of practice to nail it like this. Enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 24, 2013)

And here's one from the other end of the spectrum! One of my fav's, makes me laugh every year.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DKMD (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas, Kevin and all you other WB'ers! 

Almost completed another year above ground, so there's plenty for which I'm grateful.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone! Great forum -- I've learned a lot this year. Thanks for the developing friendships! Chuck

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ChrisN (Dec 24, 2013)

> Please accept with no obligation, implicit or explicit, my best wishes for an environmentally conscious, socially responsible, low stress, gender neutral celebration of the winter solstice holiday, practised within the most enjoyable traditions of the religious persuasion or secular practices of your choice, with total respect for the religious/secular persuasions and/or traditions of others, and their choice not to practise religious or secular traditions at all.
> 
> Additionally,
> 
> ...



Merry Christmas!


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas to all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas, everyone!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shadetree_1 (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas from Joe and the New Miss Linda to each and every one of you crazy WB, ers we love you one and all!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Fret440 (Dec 25, 2013)

Yes. Merry Christmas!


----------



## EricJS (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas, Folks! Thanks Kevin & Mods for such a great year at WB!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone! Enjoy your time with you families and have a safe and happy new year.
Scott


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas, everyone hope it's filled with great memory making events!


----------

